# [SOLVED] &quot;SOS.Messaging has stopped working&quot; every time I start Win 7...



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*[SOLVED] &quot;SOS.Messaging has stopped working&quot; every time I start Win 7...*

I am currently working on a Toshiba Satellite L745-S4210. It currently has Windows 7 (64-bit). Every time I turn on the laptop and log in, I get the error message above, "SOS.Messaging has stopped working..." and then Windows tries to find a solution, but is unsuccessful. It does not seem to cause any issues with the computer, I just get that pop-up error message every time... 

I have searched the internet, and only found one other person with the same question, "How do I fix this?" Unfortunately, no one has an answer. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time... You guys were very helpful in the past... :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Hi have you run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums also do you have some software installed for a phone as that could be the source


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

I did not try that, but I will... And I removed a bunch of programs yesterday (this issue existed before that) but I didn't see any phone programs except for Skype and Skype Click to Call, but I will take another look... Thanks joeten...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

check messenger too just a thought


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

I am running sfc /scannow as I send this, and then I will take a look at the programs and messenger... Thanks for the ideas...
:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Your welcome one last thought is to check in event viewer for any logs around the time of the messages and the error reports it may be the service needs to be set to on or auto
Open Event Viewer
What information appears in event logs (Event Viewer)? hope it helps


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

I will check the event viewer, as well as for those possible programs...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Ok worth a shot with sfc,checking event viewer is the place you might find some info so yes do that


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

OK, I checked out the Event Viewer, and the error is being caused by SOS Online Backup, but I unistalled that yesterday, and I think it must have kept some things behind... So now I'm assuming that when I turn the laptop on, it connects to the internet, then tries to run SOS, but can't, and I don't know how to stop that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Ok try running ccleaner but disable the reg cleaning CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download see if it can find the left overs


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

OK... I found one myself just by searching the C: Drive... Now I will run CCleaner...
Thanks again... I will let you know how I make out...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Just don't run the reg cleaner it is not a good tool to use


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

not going to, thanks...


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: "SOS.Messaging has stopped working" every time I start Win 7...*

Thank you for all your help joeten! :thumb: The error no longer appears since I deleted that file I found. :dance: However, I am still going to run CCleaner, per your advice. For now though, I am going to say that this has been solved. Thanks again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;SOS.Messaging has stopped working&quot; every time I start Win 7...*

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## csecl (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;SOS.Messaging has stopped working&quot; every time I start Win 7...*

Thanks again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;SOS.Messaging has stopped working&quot; every time I start Win 7...*

Your welcome


----------

